
How the pandemic should make us rethink college financial aid - hhs
https://nypost.com/2020/06/12/coronavirus-should-make-us-rethink-college-financial-aid/
======
remotists
College financial aid is not feasible at the moment. The world should strongly
look at alternatives to the regular college with so many people now accustomed
to online learning.

